# mit meinem freund angeln?



## krausens (7. März 2007)

moin moin,

ich habe einen angelschein und wollte mit meinen freund angeln...doch er hat kein angelschein?! darf er denn auch angeln?`?

2. frage.

reicht ein erlaubnisschein für zwei oder muss mein freund auch ein haben??


MFG


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

1. nein darf er nicht , ohne Fischereischein darf grundsätzlich nicht gefischt werden .

2. Nein er müsste ebenfalls einen Erlaubnisschein erwerben , ist doch logisch !


Würd euch empfehlen an nen Forellenpuff oder an die Ostsee (aber nicht grade zum heringsangeln etc...) zu fahren , da interessiert das ganze eh keinen .


----------



## knutemann (7. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Würd euch empfehlen an nen Forellenpuff oder an die Ostsee (aber nicht grade zum heringsangeln etc...) zu fahren , da interessiert das ganze eh keinen .



Klugscheißmodus an:Auch dort darf er ohne Fischereischein nicht angeln#dKlugscheißmodus aus
und den bekommt er nicht ohne erfolgreich abgelegte Prüfung!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

Na klar darf er da nicht angeln , das sagte ich ja schon ...
Aber beim Angeln vom Strand aus in der Ostsee ist die Chance kontrolliert zu werden praktisch gleich null .
Wenn man die stark besuchten Plätze meidet , die dann doch hin und wieder mal kontrolliert werden .
Und wenn doch mal wer fragt , dann gehören die Ruten halt alle dem Mit schein , an der Ostsee ist die Rutenzahl schließlich nicht begrenzt .

Und am Forellenpuff interessierts eh kein schwein ob jemand ne Schein hat oder nicht , hauptsache er bezahlt für seine Ruten ...


----------



## apportier_dackel (7. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

Wenn ihr ein wenig Auto fahrt darf er!

Aber nur in Brandenburg auf Friedfische, da dort kein Fischereischein mehr benötigt wird!

Natürlich gibt es in MeckPom noch die Möglichkeit eines Touristenfischereischeins.


----------



## Felix 1969 (7. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*



knutemann schrieb:


> Klugscheißmodus an:Auch dort darf er ohne Fischereischein nicht angeln#dKlugscheißmodus aus
> und den bekommt er nicht ohne erfolgreich abgelegte Prüfung!!!


 
Warum so aggresiv,hatt dir doch keiner was getan#c 

Felix


----------



## knutemann (7. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

War so absolut auch nicht gemeint:l


----------



## Angler77 (7. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

Hmm ... er kann doch mit dir zusammenangeln ... du nimmst deine ruten mit und feritg. 

Ich verstehe da nie das Problem bei diesen Diskussionen. 

Wie oft nehmen Väter ihr Söhe mit, doe kein Schein haben ... keiner sagt das ... wäre auch schlimm wenn. Sonst gibts ja bald kein Nachwuchs mehr ...

Also du Angelst er "guckt zu" ... 

Du solltest aber die Landung und Schlachtung übernehmen. 

Fabi


----------



## Skipper47 (7. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

In Hessen gibt es ein Helfer Gesetz, ich weiss allerdings nicht wie es in anderen Bundesländer ausieht.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (7. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

Also bei uns in NRW ist es glaube ich so, das  ein  Erwachsener mit Fischereischein beim Angeln dabei sein muss. Zusätzlich sollte der Minderjährige der keinen Schein hat sich einen Jugendfischereischein zulegen und eine Erlaubnisskarte für das jeweilige Gewässer.
Glaube ich zumindestens. Wenn's falsch ist bitte korrigieren. Ich meine es wäre so. |kopfkrat


----------



## fireline (7. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

@feeder-freak



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> sollte der Minderjährige der keinen Schein hat sich einen Jugendfischereischein zulegen und eine Erlaubnisskarte für das jeweilige Gewässer.
> Glaube ich zumindestens.




sollte er minderjährig sein,hast du recht,hab aber nix von einem minderjährigen gelesen #d



@skipper
bei uns in bayern gibts kein helfergesetz

ohne schein geht nix

mfg


----------



## Skipper47 (7. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

Braucht ihr wahrscheinlich nicht!|muahah:


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (8. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

Um die vorstehenden Aussagen - z. B. vom Kochtoppangler - nochmal eben mit den gesetzlichen Grundlagen zu untermauern:

*§ 14 LFischG S-H*

*Fischereierlaubnisschein*

(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, ohne fischereiberechtigt oder fischereiausübungsberechtigt zu sein, den Fischfang ausübt, *muß einen gültigen Fischereierlaubnisschein* der fischereiberechtigten oder fischereiausübungsberechtigten Person *bei sich führen*. _(Anmerkung von mir: Der Fischereierlaubnisschein ist nicht der Fischereischein, sondern die Berechtigungskarte für das jeweilige Gewässer!)_

(2) Ein Fischereierlaubnisschein darf nur an Personen ausgegeben werden, die einen gültigen Fischereischein (§ 26) besitzen oder von der Fischereischeinpflicht befreit sind.
...

*§ 26 LFischG S-H*

*Fischereischein*

(1) Wer den Fischfang ausübt, *muß einen auf ihren oder seinen Namen lautenden gültigen Fischereischein mit sich führen* und diesen auf Verlangen den Fischereiaufsichtsbeamtinnen oder Fischereiaufsichtsbeamten, den Polizeivollzugskräften, den Fischereiberechtigten, den Fischereiausübungsberechtigten oder den Fischereiaufseherinnen oder Fischereiaufsehern vorzeigen. Der Fischereischein ist nur gültig, wenn der Nachweis über die Entrichtung der Fischereiabgabe erbracht ist.

_(Anmerkung: Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen von der Fischereischinpflicht, siehe den nachfolgenden Absatz 2)_
(2) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich in Teichwirtschaften, in besonderen Anlagen der Fischerzeugung, in privaten Kleingewässern sowie für Personen, die den Fischfang in Küstengewässern aufgrund von inter- oder supranational vereinbarten Zugangsrechten ausüben und für Personen, die zur Unterstützung der Fischereiberechtigten oder Fischereiausübungsberechtigten oder ihrer Hilfspersonen, die einen Fischereischein besitzen, zusammen mit diesen den Fischfang ausüben. Ein Fischereischein ist ebenfalls nicht erforderlich für Personen, die das zwölfte Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben, wenn sie beim Fischfang von einer volljährigen Fischereischeininhaberin oder einem volljährigen Fischereischeininhaber beaufsichtigt werden.

Gruß aus Plön

Jörg


----------



## fünfkantmuschel (22. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

weiß wer wie das mit dem Jugendfischereischein genau geregelt ist? Habe meinen Sohn ( 12 j ) einen geholt und jetzt noch den Erlaubnisschein erstanden, die zahlen da übrigens genau wie Erwachsene. Darf er mit 2 Handangeln Fischen? Habe mal im Fischerei-Gesetz von BW gesucht aber nix gefunden. Wie sieht das mit Twistern aus? 
TXH :vik: Jens


----------



## andre23 (22. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

hej...

das ist genau so eine irrsinnige regel wie in mv....ein kind bis zun 14 lebensjahr ist nicht strafmündig....also auch nicht zu  belangen wenn er oder sie angelt...wie die esox schon schreibt...laßt eure kinder sorgenfrei angeln bis sie 14 sind...und dann könnt ihr über einen schein nachdenken!!!

mvh andre´


----------



## antonio (22. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej...
> 
> das ist genau so eine irrsinnige regel wie in mv....ein kind bis zun 14 lebensjahr ist nicht strafmündig....also auch nicht zu  belangen wenn er oder sie angelt...wie die esox schon schreibt...laßt eure kinder sorgenfrei angeln bis sie 14 sind...und dann könnt ihr über einen schein nachdenken!!!
> 
> mvh andre´



schaut doch erst mal in die landesfischereigesetze wie es in den verschiedenen bundesländern geregelt ist.also ab welchem alter jugendfischereischein und ab wann "normaler" fischereischein.mit dem unter 14 begibts du dich ganz schön auf dünnes eis.es könnte ja sein daß die kinder ja irgendwann mal nen schein machen wollen, was sich dann bei entsprechender vorgeschichte als schwierig erweisen dürfte.wird bei uns vergleichbar gehandhabt wie mit dem führerschein.soll heißen beim schwarzfahren(angeln) öfter erwischt= probleme bei der erlangung des führer- bzw fischereischeins oder gar unmöglich.außerdem kanns auch noch ins geld gehen wenn das gerät laufend beschlagnahmt wird.

gruß antonio


----------



## fünfkantmuschel (22. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

naj stimmt zwar aber die kleinen sind dann aber auch dankbar wenn sie ohne Angel,n heimdürfen. Wenn ich das unseren Französischen Nachbarn erzähle.....Leute das ist grausam#q
grüße nach Meck-Pomm


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Na klar darf er da nicht angeln , das sagte ich ja schon ...
> Aber beim Angeln vom Strand aus in der Ostsee ist die Chance kontrolliert zu werden praktisch gleich null .
> Wenn man die stark besuchten Plätze meidet , die dann doch hin und wieder mal kontrolliert werden .
> Und wenn doch mal wer fragt , dann gehören die Ruten halt alle dem Mit schein , an der Ostsee ist die Rutenzahl schließlich nicht begrenzt .
> ...


 
also das mit dem nicht kontrollieren am forellensee ist falsch, in Nordhackstedt und Barderup kommen die aufseher und wollen den schein sehen!


----------



## tiny-toon (22. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

Moin,

ich habs zwecks Jugendfischereischein was mit 12 im Hinterkopf. Zumindest hier in Bayern. Also quasi ab dem 12ten Lebensjahr brauchste den Jugend-Schein.(übernehme aber keine Haftung)

Und hier bekommste ohne Vorlage eines Scheines noch nichtmal nen Tagesschein fürn Forellenpuff, was ich auch sehr richtig und fair finde

Aber @Topic: Mit dem "Mitangeln" ist auch sone Sache, wenn die Euch erwischen, und Dein Kumpel grade die Angel in der Hand hält ist die wahrscheinlich weg.......

Fahrt einfach MV, dort gibts tollen Fisch und mit dem Tourischein die legale Variante. Sollte ja nicht so sehr weit weg sein? Packt Euch nen Zelt ein, und macht Euch da nen schönes Wochenende

mfg


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

Normalwerweise dar man sich beim Angeln doch von "Helfern" unterstützen lassen: ja her Aufseher da war grad ein Fisch an der anderen Angel und ich hab meinen Helfer nur gebeten die andere Rute aus dem Wasser zu holen damit es keinen Schnursalat gibt und plötzlich war da auch einer dran....


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

also,so was passiert nur weil jedes Bundesland sein eigenen Sch... zusammenbraut.#q


----------



## Angler77 (23. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> also,so was passiert nur weil jedes Bundesland sein eigenen Sch... zusammenbraut.#q


 

ich bin ja auch der Meinung das eine Bundesland vieeeeeeel zu vieeeeel entscheiden darf ... ich würde sowas abschaffen bzw. umstruktorieren ... 

aber gehört hier ja nicht hin.


----------



## karl_sorglos (23. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

Wo ist denn da ein Problem, sich einen Jugendfischereischein ausstellen zu lassen? Der Kostet nur ein paar Euro und wird einfach ausgestellt, ohne Prüfung. Bis zur abgelegten Fischereiprüfung mit (in Bayern) 16 Jahren darf eh kein Jugendlicher ohne Begleitung eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers angeln.

Ist das schon zuviel verlangt, auf die Gemeinde zu gehen und  so einen Schein zu beantragen oder verstehe ich hier was falsch?

Wir waren früher 3 Jungangler, wenn kein Vater mit Fischereischein dabei war, sind wir an den See und haben einen Erwachsenen Angler gefragt, ob er-falls Kontrolliert wird- die Aufsichtspflicht übernimmt. Wir haben uns dann in der Nähe einen Angelplatz gesucht und gut wars.


----------



## bennie (23. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

in NRW das gleiche, nur bis 14


----------



## fünfkantmuschel (26. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

Hallo Karl,
natürlich ist es nicht zuviel zur Gemeinde zu gehen.
Der Punkt ist ein anderer, wenn du das heute so machst wie früher na dann viel Spaß. Das Kidi braucht auch einen Berechtigungsschein genau wie ein Erwachsener! Das mit der Aufsicht sollte immer noch funtionieren( hoffe doch )..
Mir war das einfach nur zuviel hick-kack an Anfang, und dann kommt noch das Kasper-Theater der Länder dazu, 
naja jetzt haben wir ja alles was wir brauchen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. März 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*



karl_sorglos schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da ein Problem, sich einen Jugendfischereischein ausstellen zu lassen?



Sowas gibts hier in SH nur leider nicht ...

Dafür darf man den regulären Angelschein aber schon ab 12 machen .

Und wenn der beamte nicht aufs Geburtsdatum guckt beim ausstellen , dann bekommt man ihn auch shcon mit 11 |rolleyes


----------



## nExX (1. April 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

Jo erst mal ne frage zu dem Themenersteller? 
Hast du bei deinem Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Angelprüfung  nicht dieses Thema besprochen?

Also bei uns in bayern ist es ganz einfach so! 

Man darf allein Angeln gehn, wenn man den Angelschein hatt(z.b ab 14) und darf mit 18 jahren dann auch einen jungfischer (der keinen schein aber einen jugendfischereischein hatt) mitnehmen. 

Anders geht es hier einfach nicht!


----------



## Tobias Westgardt (3. April 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*

man muss generell ein fischerschin haben und eine tageskarte


----------



## nExX (3. April 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*



Tobias Westgardt schrieb:


> man muss generell ein fischerschin haben und eine tageskarte


 

das mit der tageskarte ist klar, aber dass man generell einen fischerreischein haben musst stimmt nicht (bayern) es reicht ein jugendfischereischein, den ich nicht mit dem angelschein vergleiche, und jemand, der einen angelschein hatt und über 18 ist um angeln zu gehn


----------



## nExX (3. April 2007)

*AW: mit meinem freund angeln?*



karl_sorglos schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da ein Problem, sich einen Jugendfischereischein ausstellen zu lassen? Der Kostet nur ein paar Euro und wird einfach ausgestellt, ohne Prüfung. Bis zur abgelegten Fischereiprüfung mit (in Bayern) 16 Jahren darf eh kein Jugendlicher ohne Begleitung eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers angeln.
> 
> Ist das schon zuviel verlangt, auf die Gemeinde zu gehen und so einen Schein zu beantragen oder verstehe ich hier was falsch?
> 
> Wir waren früher 3 Jungangler, wenn kein Vater mit Fischereischein dabei war, sind wir an den See und haben einen Erwachsenen Angler gefragt, ob er-falls Kontrolliert wird- die Aufsichtspflicht übernimmt. Wir haben uns dann in der Nähe einen Angelplatz gesucht und gut wars.


 

stimmt an sich au net ganz man darf allein angeln, wenn man seinen schein hatt und in bayern kann man den mit 14 machen! so wars bei mir auch! und in den 2 jahren hatt sich da nix geändert weil ich genug leute kenne die ihn nun mit 14 haben und auch angeln gehn dürfen


----------

